# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Güvenlik Müsteşarlığı: Gizli Karargahın yasallaşması

## bozok

*Güvenlik Müsteşarlığı “Gizli Karargahın” Yasallaşmasından Başka Bir şey Değildir*


*Meyyal UYGUR*
*Açık İstihbarat*
*29.01.2010*






Kamu Düzeni ve Güvenliği Müsteşarlığı kurulmasına ilişkin kanun tasarısı, TBMM’de görüşülmeye başlandı. 


Tahminlerin ötesinde önemli olan bu tasarı hakkında bazı soruları gündeme getirmek istiyorum; 


O Müsteşarlığın *“operasyonel yetkisi olmayacak*”mış!...Ya? İstihbaratın koordinasyonunu sağlayacakmış… 


Bu neyin itirafıdır? Demek ki, yıllardır ve dahi şu an bile, istihbarat birimlerimiz arasında koordinasyon falan yok…


Daha ilgincini söyleyeyim, MİT Kanunu’nda ne yazıyor biliyor musunuz; *“İstihbaratın koordinasyonundan MİT sorumludur”*… 


Ne olacak şimdi?..Koordinasyondan sorumlu iki birim mi olacak, yoksa bunlardan birisi devre dışı bırakılıp, tasfiye mi edilecek? 


Denebilir ki, *“MİT bunca yıldır, bu koordinasyonu gerçekleştiremedi”*…Peki, MİT’in başaramadığını, bu Müsteşarlık nasıl başaracak? 


Ne demek mi istiyorum; Bakın MİT, *“Başkanlığa”* falan değil, doğrudan *“Başbakana bağlı”*…Sıkıntı veya bu yeni Müsteşarlığın kurulma gerekçesi de şu; Gerek diğer istihbarat birimlerinden MİT’e, gerekse MİT’ten onlara ve bunların hepsinden Başbakan’a sağlıklı bilgi akışı yok…şimdi MİT alınacak, yanına Jandarma vs. istihbaratla uğraşan tüm birimler konup, İçişleri Bakanlığı’na bağlı bir Müsteşarlığa bağlanacak…Bugün doğrudan Başbakana bağlı olduğu halde, birbirlerine *“sağlıklı”* bilgi vermeyen, birbirinden *“bilgi gizleyen”* kurumlar, Güvenlik Müsteşarlığı kurulduktan sonra nasıl ve neden *“hizaya gelecek”* acaba? 


Güvenlik kulislerinde konuşulan şu; MİT zaten *“hizada”*…Ana hedef, Jandarma İstihbaratını önce etkisiz hale getirme, sonra da yok etmek!.. 


Güvenlik Müsteşarlığı ile ilgili son bir not daha; *Burası, devletin psikolojik harekat politikalarını belirleyecekmiş…*


üok güzel…Bunun ne anlama geldiğini anlatmadan önce, hatırlatmamız ve sormamız gereken şeyler var. Madem bu devletin psikolojik istihbarat ve harekata ihtiyacı vardı, acaba sırf *“AB istiyor”* diye, 2005’te MGK’nın psikolojik harekat birimi neden lağvedildi? O günlerde MGK’nın ilk sivil Müsteşarı Yiğit Alpogan’ın, *“Yasa ile bu görev bizden alınır alınmaz hareket geçtik. Adına* _‘psikolojik harekat planı’_ *denilen, bu tür psikolojik harekat faaliyetlerini bitirdik. Operasyonlara son verilince, 3 milyon dolardan az olmayan bir kaynak da bize döndü. Biz de bu parayı, madem artık çalışma yapmayacağız, diyerek Başbakanlık’a iade ettik”* diye övünmesini hiç ama hiç unutamıyorum. 


Her şey *“3 milyon dolar”* için miydi?...


Bir başka şeyi daha unutamadım; MGK’nın bu biriminin lağvından 2 yıl sonra 2007’de dönemin Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt’ın şu sızlanmasını: 


*“Psikolojik harekatta çok yetersiziz. Devlet çapında organize edilip, uygulanması gerekir. şu anda Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nde bu harekatı planlayıp, icra edecek bir kuruluş, kurul yoktur. Eskiden MGK içinde bir daire vardı, ancak bunun da ciddi bir şekilde kullanıldığı kanaatinde değilim. Bir şey itiraf etmem lazım, PKK bizden çok daha iyi psikolojik harekat yürütüyor. üünkü elini kolunu bağlayan yok.”*


Nasıl da adım adım bugünlere getirilmişiz değil mi? MGK’nın en önemli birimiyle başlandı…şimdi MGK’nın _–Başbakana bağlı MGK üyeleri, MGK’nın askeri üyeleri-_ şeklinde ikiye bölünmüşlüğüne alıştık. Demektir ki, CHP’li Atilla Kart’ın söylediği gibi, Güvenlik Müsteşarlığı ile de *“AK-MGK’nın kuruluşu”* tamamlanacak…Artık ondan sonra devletin MGK’sını ne yaparlar bilmem!.. 


Peki, kurulacak olan Güvenlik Müsteşarlığı’nın psikolojik harekat politikalarını belirlemesi ne anlama geliyor? Bu soruyu, Dursun üiçek’in kuru imzalı *“İrtica Eylem planının”* ortaya atılması üzerine 25 Haziran’da bu sütunda yayınlanan yazımdan bazı bölümleri hatırlatarak cevaplandırabilir miyim? Başlığı, *“Ulusal Güvenliğimiz Soros’a Teslim”* idi ve şöyle demiştim: 


*“Fotokopi belgenin* ‘_fazileti’_ *ile ilgili asıl bombayı 6 yıl boyunca ABD’den, TSK’ya esip, gürleyen, Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü hakkında suç duyurusunda bulunduğu halde Taraf ve Today’s Zaman’da ahkam kesmeyi sürdüren ABD merkezli Jamestown Vakfı analisti Emrullah/Emre Uslu adlı polis patlattı.* _‘Asker ve iktidar arasındaki kriz nasıl çözülür?’_ *konusunda tavsiyelerde bulunan polis kardeşimizin, nelerin yapılmasını uygun gördüğünü özetleyeyim;* 

_Belge orijinal veya değil. Temel mesele bu problemin tekrarlanmasını engellemektir. Politik gözlemci ve aktörlerin, TSK’nın mantalitesini değiştirmesi ve buna yönelik hareket etmesine ihtiyaç var. İlk adım, psikolojik savaş konseptinin değiştirilmesidir. Zira güvenlik güçleri, Kürtler, Aleviler, azınlıklar, dini örgütler gibi toplum kesimlerine yönelik olarak, ulusal güvenlik tehdidi ve kamu güvenliği adına çeşitli psikolojik savaş yürütüyor. Bunların yasal tanımı ve sınırları belirlenmeli… İkinci adım, psikolojik savaşın tanımının yapılıp, ne zaman ve hangi şartlarda yapılabileceğinin belirlenmesidir. Ayrıca psikolojik savaş kaynaklarının sınırlandırılması, kayıt altına alınması ve bunların sivil veya kurumlararası bir mekanizma tarafından kontrolü, vergi mükelleflerinin parasının doğru kullanılıp, kullanılmadığının takibi gerekiyor…üçüncü adım, geçmişte ve yakın dönemde Türk vatandaşlarına karşı nerede, ne çeşit psikolojik savaş operasyonlarının yürütüldüğünün araştırılmasıdır…4. adım, çıkarılacak bir yasa ile psikolojik savaş operasyonlarının nerede, ne zaman ve hangi kurumlar tarafından yürütüleceğinin belirlenmesidir. TSK sadece Türkiye bir diğer ülke ile savaş halindeyse psikolojik savaş yapmalı, eğer yasadışı Kürdistan İşçi Partisi (PKK)’ya karşı bir savaş yürütmek gerekiyorsa, bunun TSK eliyle yapılmaması sağlanmalıdır. üünkü PKK’ya karşı savaş, uluslararası hukukta bir savaş olarak telakki edilmemektedir_…*”*


Bu satırlardan sonra da şu yorumu yapmıştım: 


*“Bu polis memurunun dillendirdiği tam olarak AB’nin yıllardır istediği; MGK Kanunu’nun 2a maddesinde yer alan,* _‘Milli Güvenlik; Devletin anayasal düzeninin, milli varlığının, bütünlüğünün, milletlerarası alanda siyasi, sosyal, kültürel ve ekonomik dahil bütün menfaatlerinin ve ahdi hukukunun her türlü dış ve iç tehditlere karşı korunması ve kollanması’_* tanımının içinin boşaltılmasıdır…İktidarın* _‘fotokopi’_* hengamesi arasında TBMM’ye sevk ettiği tasarıyla kurulması planlanan* _‘Kamu Düzeni ve Güvenliği Müsteşarlığı’_*nın gerçek hedefinin ifşasıdır…Türkçesi TSK’nın, PKK’yla bile mücadele edemez hale getirilmesi, iç ve dış güvenlikle ilgili psikolojik savaşın,* _‘İhsan Dağı, Cengiz üandar, Mümtazer Türköne, Ali Bayramoğlu, Marc Parris, Graham Fuller, Henry Barkey, David L. Phillips’_* gibi bu teşkilatta* _‘sözleşmeli’_* çalıştırılabilecek yerli, yabancı, sivil unsurlarla yürütülmesi, yani kediye ciğer teslim edilmesidir!..Bizatihi, Holivud’un, Batı istihbarat örgütlerinin psikolojik savaş yöntemleriyle teslim alınanların, Türkiye’nin mevcut ulusal güvenlik konsepti ve olmayan psikolojik savaşına karşı çıkıp, bu konuda söz sahibi yapılması, yıllardır maruz kaldığımız saldırıların vız noktasıdır!..Birileri meydanı boş bulup, Türk Milleti üstünde istediği gibi tepinecek, ama ülkenin kurumları seyredecek, hatta tepelemeye yardım edecek. Malum STü faaliyetlerine eğer Putin gibi,* _‘dur’_* diyecek bir babayiğit çıkmazsa; Türkler,* _‘Silivri’_* veya,* _‘evlerinden dışarı çıkmama’_*dan birini seçecek…Birileri kendi* _‘Ergenekon’_* yapılanmasını tamamlayacak…MGK belki de son toplantısında,* _‘Atatürkçülük, milliyetçilik, ulusalcılığı’_ *birinci tehdit sayacak.”* 


İşte, *“Arınç’a suikast”* iddiası, *“Kozmik Oda”* baskını ve bunları izleyen *“Balyoz”* sayesinde, bugün bunların tümü adım adım hayata geçiriliyor!..


Sonuç; Kamu Güvenliği Müsteşarlığı’yla, MGK, MİT ve Jandarma tamamen etkisiz ve yetkisiz kılınacak…Belki bir süre sonra lağvedilecek…Ve ülkenin psikolojik harekat masasının iki tarafında da, yerli-yabancı, aynı kampın adamları oturacak… 


En önemlisi, TBMM kürsüsünden de dillendirildiği gibi, yıllardır tüm Türkiye’yi BBG’ye çeviren *“gizli karargah”* resmileşecek…Dahasını ilave edeyim; Artık örtülü ödenek, CIA veya Soros Fonları değil, resmen Türk Milleti’nin vergileriyle, bizzat Türk Milleti’ne karşı savaş açılacak. 

Alın size, *“Kamu Düzeni”* ya da dikensiz gül bahçesi!..

...

----------

